
Australia criminalizes Internet platforms for failing to remove violent content - js2
https://www.npr.org/2019/04/04/709751602/australia-criminalizes-failure-to-remove-violent-content-from-internet-platforms
======
ccnafr
Wouldn't mind that legislation heading over to Europe, tbh

